# Google Play Books Disabled but keeps re-enabling



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

So phone is stock, rooted and unlocked with CWR installed and running latest radio G7 that was flashed via invisiblek's thread. I like most who are sticking to stock for a while have a bunch of apps disabled but Play Books seems to keep re-enabling itself because there is an update available through the Play Store. I've had Play Books disabled it seems like forever and it seems to re-enabling itself, does anyone else have this issue? The only thing I can think that made this start was when I flashed the G1 radio a couple weeks ago in CWR but that could just be nothing. The app seems to re-enable itself after a restart but it seems to be the only app able to do that because all the other apps are still disabled.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you tried Updating then deleting?

Just a guess.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's normal for google apps to reenable themselves if you don't totally delete them.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

ahhh thanks yarly, kind of pointless to allow them to be disabled if they are just going to pop back up when an update is available or the phone is restarted. I guess it was never an issue on my previous phone (DX) because i was running CM7.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Google products like to re-enable themselves when they have updates for some reason (think that was when it happened). Doesn't matter which device (happens even on the Nexus ones).


----------

